# Trim Tex Mud-max



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Anyone ever notice Trim Tex Mud-Max looks and smells a lot like thinned white wood glue? Anyone ever try mixing white glue in with the mud for specialty applications? I don't install much archway bead, so followed the manufacturers recommendation to use mud-max after spray and staples. But there might have been a cheaper way.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Dura-Bond:thumbsup:


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Straitflex Super-Bond, Same thing. Thinned down elmers. I have not tried it yet, but I'm sure it would have the same effect. And quite a bit cheaper!


----------

